
15 open-source fonts released based on historical research from 15th century - styx31
https://github.com/anrt-type/GoticoAntiqua
======
styx31
related symposium website: [http://gotico-antiqua.anrt-
nancy.fr/en](http://gotico-antiqua.anrt-nancy.fr/en)

